# Welche Brille bei PowerDVD 10 um 3D zu sehen?



## Pizzatoni (13. August 2010)

Hi,
ich habe PowerDVD 10 Ultra und würde nun gerne wissen, welche Brille und Einstellungen ich benötige um Filme in 3D anzuschauen?
Bei der 3D-Option stehen mir drei verschiedene Auswahlen zur Verfügung:
- 3D-Ready HDTV
- 120Hz Time-sequential 3D LCD (NVIDIA 3D VISION)
- Micro-polarizer LCD 3D (Row-interleaved)
Nr.2 werde ich wohl nicht benutzen können, weil ich einen Bildschirm mit 60fps habe und außerdem eine ATI Grafikkarte habe. Anfangs dachte ich eigentlich, dass ich mit der 3 Option meinen Film in 3D schauen kann, denn da steht ja "polarizer" und ich habe so eine Polarizationsbrille aus dem Kino?! 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja da weiterhelfen (ich kenne mich ehrlich nicht besonders mit 3D aus xD ).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2010)

Wenn Du schon so ne Brille hast, dann teste das doch einfach mal die dritte Optionen. Dürfte aber bescheiden aussehen, denn selbst wenn der Film an sich schon bewußt für dieses Verfahren produziert wurde (da gab es in letzter Zeit den ein oder anderen), sieht das nicht so toll hat, und man hat immer so grün+rot-Stiche und auch mal Doppelbilder. Wenn nun die Playersoftware sogar das Filmbild "auf Verdacht" ananalysiert und dann das 3D so darstellt, wie die Software MEINT, dass es richitg ist, dürfte es nochmal schlechter aussehen.


Die ersten beiden Methoden sind ohne entsprechenden Fernseher bzw. TFT nicht möglich, und dann braucht man DAZU noch ne Brille des TV-herstellers für das TV-Gerät bzw. ne nvidia-Karte+Brille.


----------

